# Sloan recall.



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Hey, we just have been sent the recall info about this recall. However the info we received is a little on the lacking side. So the way that I interpeted it is that they will send us out the new pressure tank, and we eat the laybour. My boss and I were talking the other night after hours about this, and he said that we easily have about 700 or 800 installed. I've only been at this place a year but there was 4 seniors apartments, municipal buildings, reserve buildings aswell as a lot of ones installed while doing service change outs. This is going to cost companies thousands.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Why would you eat the labor? Is that part of the deal? As in the paperwork says "we will only supply you with the new tank of you install it for free"? Otherwise, my stance would be to charge for the installation. You didn't manufacture the thing!! Why should you lose out??


----------



## Caduceus (Mar 1, 2012)

Letterrip said:


> Why would you eat the labor? Is that part of the deal? As in the paperwork says "we will only supply you with the new tank of you install it for free"? Otherwise, my stance would be to charge for the installation. You didn't manufacture the thing!! Why should you lose out??


I agree. This is what class action lawsuits are made of. 

Since the manufacturer is admitting a defect with the parts and instituted the recall you should charge for labor and it's up the consumer to get reimbursed from the manufacturer. When the manufacturer refuses to pay, that's when all of the victims get together and sue for their out of pocket costs.
Let's hope Sloan doesn't let it come to that.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes that was kind of my thoughts. Now to go through 13 years of invoices.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Caduceus said:


> I agree. *This is what class action lawsuits are made of. *
> 
> Since the manufacturer is admitting a defect with the parts and instituted the recall you should charge for labor and it's up the consumer to get reimbursed from the manufacturer. When the manufacturer refuses to pay, that's when all of the victims get together and sue for their out of pocket costs.
> Let's hope Sloan doesn't let it come to that.


The Ambulance Chasers & Sharks are already on this one....
http://flushmatelawsuit.wordpress.com/
At this point Sloan has estimated its liability in a class action and placed the funds for the settlement into a high interest account waiting for the settlement to occur a few years from now...

The customers that you installed those toilets for will receive a pennies on the dollar settlement as they have in past industry class actions such as Kitec Dezincification, Whirlpool Flameguard, Zurn Dezinification, ect....

If you installed these for customers your reputation will be sullied a little over your choice of materials but face it you could ill afford to make it right. They are on their own...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Dpeckplb said:


> Yes that was kind of my thoughts. Now to go through 13 years of invoices.


Why? The notification obligation in class actions typically fall onto the party being sued in the class action. They will notify those who sent in product registration card and run ads to notify the rest. In the case of the Dip Tube Failure Class Action they ran ads about it in TV Guide....:laughing:

It's all calculated....
How many folks with defective dip tubes in their water heaters missed out on getting a new dip tube supplied to them?:whistling2:


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Ok, I'll reread this info package we got on tuesday. It wouldn't suprise me that Sloan could try to throw it into our court like most companies. I have have read it wrong. Unfortunatly how many acually fill those things out. I always leave them with the newly installed fixture.


----------

